# Should I get the warranty for an iPod Touch?



## MrGranola (Feb 20, 2010)

I've never owned an Apple product before, but I'm thinking of getting the 8gb iPod Touch (3rd gen). All the salespeople (from Best Buy, Staples and Walmart) told me that the battery will die out after 1 1/2-2 years, and that it's cheaper to get a warranty than to buy a new battery from Apple. Is this true? Also, if I were to get a warranty where would I get the best deal?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

MrGranola said:


> I've never owned an Apple product before, but I'm thinking of getting the 8gb iPod Touch (3rd gen). All the salespeople (from Best Buy, Staples and Walmart) told me that the battery will die out after 1 1/2-2 years, and that it's cheaper to get a warranty than to buy a new battery from Apple. Is this true? Also, if I were to get a warranty where would I get the best deal?


They say that because they really want you buy the warranty, on which they make a tonne of commission... They make next to nothing on iPod sales.

I have friends who have the original iPod Touch and their battery is still fine.

Save your money. 

If you can, buy it with a credit card that has product purchase protection.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Taking a +1 for advice from okcomputer

I would just ignore Futureshop's and Best Buy's attempts to sell you warranty protection. It's just a racket as they pump you for an additional two year warranty for $xxx but neglect to mention it run concurrent with the manufacturer's original warranty (so you get burned one year out of two).

Considering Apple's warranty is pretty good at a year's coverage but if you're concerned you can always buy AppleCare for your iPod which will stretch it for an additional year - and you don't even have to buy it right away. As long as you purchase it before the original one year warranty runs out, you can buy it any time later. I have a couple of iPod's around here that are way more than 3 or more years old and they all still run strong. The only iPod battery I had to replace was one from the very original 5GB iPod and even that battery lasted a good 3 years of constant use before I started to have issues


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

I never did. Still have to Touch and works just great.

Might be true about buying a new battery from Apple. So don't buy it from Apple. There are places that you can get new battery or have one installed if you want for much less than Apple. Having said that, after over 2 years, the Touch still runs pretty good, I'm probably not ever going to replace the battery since I now have an iPhone and have passed the Touch down to one of the kids - it probably sees more usage now then ever before.

I personally would never buy a warranty from any of the big box stores, EVER! They make far too much money on them and it's a huge hassle if you ever need any service work done on anything. Just not worth it imho.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Forego the warranty and put a few $$$ away each week to cover the replacement/repair cost.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

I agree, save your money


----------



## Stojko (Feb 8, 2010)

I've had my iPod touch (first generation) from shortly after its launch, no warranties, no problems. YMMV.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

My experience has been a bit different. After about 13 months of use, my daughter's 1st gen, 8Gb iPod Touch developed a failing earphone jack. After confirming the problem, and the fact that it hadn't been abused, the Apple Store offered her a discounted price for a refurbished unit. Fortunately, my credit card extended the warranty by a year, so they replaced it with a brand new 3rd gen, 8Gb iPod Touch. In order to avoid the back-and-forth with the insurance company, should it fail, I did get her the extended Best Buy warranty. I'm not expecting it to fail, but it's worth the peace of mind, since we don't live in the same city. 

YMMV


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Chris said:


> My experience has been a bit different. After about 13 months of use, my daughter's 1st gen, 8Gb iPod Touch developed a failing earphone jack. After confirming the problem, and the fact that it hadn't been abused, the Apple Store offered her a discounted price for a refurbished unit. Fortunately, my credit card extended the warranty by a year, so they replaced it with a brand new 3rd gen, 8Gb iPod Touch. In order to avoid the back-and-forth with the insurance company, should it fail, I did get her the extended Best Buy warranty. I'm not expecting it to fail, but it's worth the peace of mind, since we don't live in the same city.
> 
> YMMV


Should have gotten AppleCare...


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Well, the Best Buy plan was cheaper, available right then and there, and if she has a problem when she is in a town without an Apple store, she can go to the nearest BB with her receipt and settle things herself. In this case, I'm happy with the store warranty. In a different situation, I might have made a different choice. As it is, I think it will work out for the best.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

MrGranola said:


> I've never owned an Apple product before, but I'm thinking of getting the 8gb iPod Touch (3rd gen). All the salespeople (from Best Buy, Staples and Walmart) told me that the battery will die out after 1 1/2-2 years, and that it's cheaper to get a warranty than to buy a new battery from Apple. Is this true? Also, if I were to get a warranty where would I get the best deal?


just for future reference
if you buy electronics with one of those Gold VISA/Master Car you might get up two one year extended warranty covered by the credit card company. 

To place a claim you must keep that month credit card statement original copy + purchase receipt original copy and you must get an repair invoice from authorized retailer.


----------

